# One for the electrical bods.



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

Bought one of these Mains Testers recently and when I tested the inverter in the m/home it told me that I had No Earth. It sounds like a stupid question, but is that ok?

AMOS UK 240v 13A AMP Mains Power Electric Socket Safety Tester Plug Adapter Adaptor Polarity: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

I just want to put my mind at rest please.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2016)

That would be right but some have a earth pole which you could fit a wire and ground spike,but i think they should be wired through you mains/trip box to be safe.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 22, 2016)

well think about it it wont go to ground as it sat on 4 insulators


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> That would be right but some have a earth pole which you could fit a wire and ground spike,but i think they should be wired through you mains/trip box to be safe.



Thanks Trev, so do I need to do anything? I don'`t think mine has an earth pole.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> Bought one of these Mains Testers recently and when I tested the inverter in the m/home it told me that I had No Earth. It sounds like a stupid question, but is that ok?
> 
> AMOS UK 240v 13A AMP Mains Power Electric Socket Safety Tester Plug Adapter Adaptor Polarity: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> I just want to put my mind at rest please.



You do have an earth when connected to EHU (electric hook up), if you wish to test for earth, do it safely when you are connected to EHU.


----------



## Andyderbyshire (Jan 22, 2016)

Really you should only plug in double insulated appliances "2 wire cable no earth Appliances marked with a square within a square symbol" As the only way to get an earth is driving a spike into the ground 
If you do need to use appliances requiring an earth you would need to install a mains rcd unit linking the neutral to earth at the rcd from the inverter


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jan 22, 2016)

My Sterling 1600W inverter has a built in RCD, but it also has an earth connection which has to be connected to the vehicle chassis. I have wondered why this is myself, as there is nowhere for it to go after it gets to the chassis. Anyways, Mr Sparky has tested everything and hes happy, I`m delighted, but still confused. Maybe its to wake up the mechanic when hes working on the chassis. Come to think of it, I wouldn't like to be tightening a bolt when something went wrong, having said that, the RCD would sort it LOL. I`m going for a lay down.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 22, 2016)

There is nowhere for an earth to come from. You are running a 12 volt piece of equipment that is connected only to a battery with two poles completely isolated from earth!


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wrong thread


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> well think about it it wont go to ground as it sat on 4 insulators



That's the trouble Barry, I am thinking about it, and it's worrying me. I never said I was any good!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> That's the trouble Barry, I am thinking about it, and it's worrying me. I never said I was any good!


I have been using them for 20 odd years without an earth, it is too late to start worrying now, look at what you are using with it, everything I use on mine doesn't have an earth connector on the plug so an earth on the inverter would be groundless (pun intended)


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I have been using them for 20 odd years without an earth, it is too late to start worrying now, look at what you are using with it, everything I use on mine doesn't have an earth connector on the plug so an earth on the inverter would be groundless (pun intended)



Thanks Terry, but what about if I want to plug in a small microwave or similar. They tend to have bonded plugs, with presumably the earth wire attached. Does it matter, can I still use it?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Terry, but what about if I want to plug in a small microwave or similar. They tend to have bonded plugs, with presumably the earth wire attached. Does it matter, can I still use it?



You need to send Alf a message as it can get complicated in a van.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

Alf said:


> Wrong thread



Alf, if you're following this, can you let me know what to think please.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> Thanks Trev, so do I need to do anything? I don'`t think mine has an earth pole.



If it were me i would take the cable from it and wire it through a fuse box with a trip,alf on here is the man i think you should be talking to.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

What about if I were to plug one of these into the inverter?

Defender RCD Socket 13A

Would that solve any issues?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2016)

oldish hippy said:


> well think about it it wont go to ground as it sat on 4 insulators



Tyres now have a carbon in them and do not insulate,remember years back cars with chains hanging from the back to stop static and so called sickness,mind you the el cheapo nylon ones may be usless.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> What about if I were to plug one of these into the inverter?
> 
> Defender RCD Socket 13A
> 
> Would that solve any issues?



Fantastic idea why did my we brain cell not think of that ,you have solved a we thing i was working on thanks.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> What about if I were to plug one of these into the inverter?
> 
> Defender RCD Socket 13A
> 
> Would that solve any issues?




NO.  It needs an earth and unless you take an earth wire from the inverter to the vehicle mains electrics earth it will not work.

To be quite blunt you are getting your knickers in a twist about a non issue.  

What do you intend to use the inverter for?


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> NO.  It needs an earth and unless you take an earth wire from the inverter to the vehicle mains electrics earth it will not work.
> 
> To be quite blunt you are getting your knickers in a twist about a non issue.
> 
> What do you intend to use the inverter for?



I rather fancied the idea of driving up to the St Andrews Meet with the slow cooker preparing something, so that we could just pull over and eat a hot meal.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> I rather fancied the idea of driving up to the St Andrews Meet with the slow cooker preparing something, so that we could just pull over and eat a hot meal.



We have been using a slow cooker with a 300w inverter when we travel through France for a long time, we will be doing it this year as well without me worrying about it,  I make Maggy unplug it


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> I rather fancied the idea of driving up to the St Andrews Meet with the slow cooker preparing something, so that we could just pull over and eat a hot meal.



See Tezza's post above.  Just do it.

However, a 300w inverter would be better wired to the leisure battery, with a fuse.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> We have been using a slow cooker with a 300w inverter when we travel through France for a long time, we will be doing it this year as well without me worrying about it,  I make Maggy unplug it



So...... does your slow cooker lead have an earth wire?


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> So...... does your slow cooker lead have an earth wire?



WHY.  You need to read the advise you have been given.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> WHY.  You need to read the advise you have been given.



Well basically, the advice on here seems to differ. I just prefer to be safe rather than sorry. But thank you for your imput.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> We often drive with the gas oven cooking something ready for when we arrive.



In that case Charlie....... we'll just follow you!


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2016)

My i*M*put appears to have fallen on deaf ears


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> My i*M*put appears to have fallen on deaf ears



Pardon.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Pardon.



Read previous posts.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> Read previous posts.



I am not deliberately trying to be thick shortcicuit, even though that's how I may be coming across. In an earlier post, tezza33 said that everything that he uses through his inverter had only two wires, which then made me question whether his slow cooker was unearthed as well. I'm sorry that I appear to be annoying you. I really don't understand electrics.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Thinking about it now as others have said the simple way is a rcd plug and a trailing socket,you learn something every day if you listen and read and i just have in the above posts thats why i love this forum.:dance:



Thanks Trev.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> Thinking about it now as others have said the simple way is a rcd plug and a trailing socket,you learn something every day if you listen and read and i just have in the above posts thats why i love this forum.:dance:



I have not read that in this posting.

AGAIN, an RCD needs an earth, so simply plugging an RCD type socket into the output of an inverter will not work.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 22, 2016)

Right IF there is an RCD *built *into the inverter then it needs an Earth connection to make it work.
A RCD adaptor or Plug is not then needed as its not required

A earth or Ground connection can only be reliably obtained whilst
 1.  Stood with a ground Spike or Earth plate trapped under a wheel
 2.  Connected to a Site Hook Up.

On the other hand it seems a bit high wattage.
how an inverter works 
to lift 12v to 240v it is a 20x rise
it follows 
6.5 a at 240v equates to 20x = 125a at 12v
so your batteries and alternator would take a hammering

look for a low wattage slow cooker would be my advice.

Alf


Ps I misread you PM at 134w at 240v you will use about 12a at 12volt


----------



## stonedaddy (Jan 22, 2016)

*Shocking.......*

Hi Rog, does your slow cooker have an earth wire in the 3 pin plug. Check that first and if it doesn't then there is nothing to earth, so forget it and do your cooking. If it does I'd forget it anyway like as been said before it comes from a 2 pole 12v battery with no earth. Also I am sure the inverter would tell you in the instruction that the appliance must be earthed if it needed to be. I bet 99.9% of motorhomers have never bothered about an earth and I'm one of them. I did have a nice funeral though.
.... Tom ....


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 22, 2016)

stonedaddy said:


> Hi Rog, does your slow cooker have an earth wire in the 3 pin plug. Check that first and if it doesn't then there is nothing to earth, so forget it and do your cooking. If it does I'd forget it anyway like as been said before it comes from a 2 pole 12v battery with no earth. Also I am sure the inverter would tell you in the instruction that the appliance must be earthed if it needed to be. I bet 99.9% of motorhomers have never bothered about an earth and I'm one of them. I did have a nice funeral though.
> 
> 
> .... Tom ....



Thanks Tom, and I'm really glad that you enjoyed your funeral!!!:cheers:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jan 22, 2016)

I won't pretend to know anything about inverters but I understand that most have a centre tapped earth, but I've just fitted a Sterling Power pure sinewave inverter for a customer this has a built in RCD that works, as I understand it when they have a fitted RCD they are wired differently with a neutral earth bonding.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 22, 2016)

No use on a inverter whilst traveling unless you have a very long hook up cable.

RCD will basically only work on a mains hook up with a earthed Neutral supply they wont work of a generator unless you run an earth from the van chassis.


Alf








RoaminRog said:


> What about if I were to plug one of these into the inverter?
> 
> Defender RCD Socket 13A
> 
> Would that solve any issues?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cheap socket testers can be no more than useless on caravan sites the Caravan Site will or should have a TT electrical supply its illegal if otherwise in these cases the earth spike which supplies it can have a very high resistance and some cheap testers give false readings.

Alf







RoaminRog said:


> Bought one of these Mains Testers recently and when I tested the inverter in the m/home it told me that I had No Earth. It sounds like a stupid question, but is that ok?
> 
> AMOS UK 240v 13A AMP Mains Power Electric Socket Safety Tester Plug Adapter Adaptor Polarity: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
> 
> I just want to put my mind at rest please.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 22, 2016)

And it's illegal for a mains network  supply  to feed a Caravan Supply with an earthed neutral  supply and use the supply network earth.

 As previously said for any RCD to work it needs a earth connection but not nessercery a centre tapped earth these are usually 110v transformers limit the shock to 55v

A 240v one would limit to 120v







FULL TIMER said:


> I won't pretend to know anything about inverters but I understand that most have a centre tapped earth, but I've just fitted a Sterling Power pure sinewave inverter for a customer this has a built in RCD that works, as I understand it when they have a fitted RCD they are wired differently with a neutral earth bonding.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 22, 2016)

UK sites need a very stringent test every year local authorities need to see this for licensing

Alf




swiftcamper said:


> All true but do you really think that site owners really give a toss or have a clue about electrical safety checks.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jan 22, 2016)

like I said I don't know much about them but this one seems to work it is wired internally neutral earth bond, there is also a bond down to the chassis, 
this is the one I've used, the 1600 watt model Pro Power Pure Sine Wave Inverters With RCD | Sterling Power Products wired to a single outlet socket.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

Where about are you




swiftcamper said:


> You are now giving the people that work for the local authorities the ability to even understand the results of an electrical safety check.
> We are looking after a small campsite at the moment and the local authority here is about as much use as a chocolate fire guard.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 23, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> The arse end of nowhere in the back end of nowhere run by self important jumped up wanna bee's.
> Wiltshire



I think I stayed there once






Rog, I will check my slow cooker this morning and get back to you but if it has got an earth I will still not worry, also all my inverters (150W, 300W and a 1600W Sterling Pro Power) are hard wired directly to the leisure batteries through a fuse


----------



## RoaminRog (Jan 23, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I think I stayed there once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockape (Jan 23, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> The arse end of nowhere in the back end of nowhere run by self important jumped up wanna bee's.
> Wiltshire


Where?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 23, 2016)

rockape said:


> Where?



look out your bedroom window and you will see them glamping on your driveway


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 23, 2016)

Alf and short c are correct a rcd will not work without a earth ,please discount any info i have given here,play safe electric kills.:danger:


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 23, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> You are now giving the people that work for the local authorities the ability to even understand the results of an electrical safety check.
> We are looking after a small campsite at the moment and the local authority here is about as much use as a chocolate fire guard.



I have rectified electrical problems raised by a local authority as the result of an inspection report being issued (by another) and they were well aware of what the figures should be. It may be that your LA is not that efficient

Irrespective of the efficiency of the local authority it is incumbent on site owners to have annual testing/rectification  carried out.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 23, 2016)

RoaminRog said:


> tezza33 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I stayed there once
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

*Inverter Earth*

Having had chance to view this Inverter the two types supplied are

*1* a centre tapped version which as I stated will only give a shock at 110 volts. with this version you should bond the inverter earth connection to the Chassis.

*2* a Neutral Earth bonded version where at the inverter socket the Neutral and Earth are connected together to simulate a mains supply in order for pre fitted RCD or the on board RCD to work it is necessary to connect the inverter earth connection to the Chassis.


Both these inverters are of the permanently fixed versions not portable types, designed to supply Motor Caravan and Boat electrical systems from battery power and both types recommend Chassis Earth Connection due to the fact the 240 volt internal sockets are bonded to the chassis so this is the easy way of ensuring the earth connection is carried to the sockets.

Alf


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0..._343a45e8-6e0d-49f8-b949-978ea43af453.pdf?731



FULL TIMER said:


> like I said I don't know much about them but this one seems to work it is wired internally neutral earth bond, there is also a bond down to the chassis,
> this is the one I've used, the 1600 watt model Pro Power Pure Sine Wave Inverters With RCD | Sterling Power Products wired to a single outlet socket.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

Well that explains it then there was me thinking you were on a site on the Med Coast.

Alf




swiftcamper said:


> The arse end of nowhere in the back end of nowhere run by self important jumped up wanna bee's.
> Wiltshire


----------



## Mr D (Jan 23, 2016)

My van has a victron inverter charger and electric hook up which goes through the inverter charger and is then wired to a separate RCD unit on my van which is earthed to the chassis. My leisure batteries are also connected to the inverter charger for 12v charging and 230v inverting to the van's built in 230v socket.

If I use electric hook up for my van's 230v built in single twin socket I have site/house RCD protection and I also have RCD protection in my van as back up if the former fails. Also the victron has safety measures/fusing as everything goes through it.

If I don't have site hookup and just use my inverter for 230v power for the van's built in single twin 230v socket,  then i have my van's RCD unit on top of my victrons safety measures/fuse.

It works for me but I'm no pro'.

EDIT - I use one twin 230v socket. No other 230v is connected to set whatsoever. My setup goes through my inverter charger which has its own safety measures on top of the RCD unit. My set up was was based on victrons installation instructions and my setup is based on that alone and is not advice for any other DIY setup, I also had it certified by electrician. Always get someone qualified to check it odid like I did.

My edit was due to making things sound easier than they are and I'm paranoid someone reading this will attempt something without thinking. People like me usually


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 23, 2016)

Mr D said:


> I'm only saying all this in case it helps someone.


Hopefully not the Coroner View attachment 37424


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 23, 2016)

Mr D,  "It works properly and trips."

How do you test it?


----------



## Sky (Jan 23, 2016)

This may help people understand the subject a little better:

Electrical Grounding on Boats and RVs


----------



## Mr D (Jan 23, 2016)

@tezza33 - Nah, my van's DIY gas work will see to that first


----------



## Mr D (Jan 23, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> Mr D,  "It works properly and trips."
> 
> How do you test it?



I just followed the victron's inverter charger's installation instructions which includes earthing to chassis. I then got advice  from victron on which rcd unit would be suitable for my van which would be connected to ONE twin socket.  All 240v goes through the inverter charger and the unit itself has safety measures on top of the RCD unit. I then connected to 12v battery bank with the right amount cables and fused everything. I did the maths etc... Once together i used multimeter on everything, hit RCD unit and button trips. I then paid electrician to give it a once over which he did and he issued a certificate. He checked the latest regs and didn't change a thing.

Don't get me wrong. If there were 230v ring, more sockets, 230v powering other stuff then yeah I wouldn't have done it but a small diy camper like mine  just needed one 230v twin socket, as I use 12v for everything else. 

The inverter charger from victron is designed for boats and motorhomes etc...it also has its own safety stuff which continously checks and trips itself if need be on top of the RCD unit trip.

But I know why you ask but it really is a simple setup. 

I think i'll edit my original post just in case someone acts on it.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 23, 2016)

Mr D

The button on an RCD only checks the mechanics of the unit.  Hopefully your electrician used a proper RCD tester and did not rely on any multimeter readings.  Does not matter how small or how few sockets you have, they can all kill. At least you have had a "competent person" look at your works.


----------



## Mr D (Jan 23, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> Mr D
> 
> The button on an RCD only checks the mechanics of the unit.  Hopefully your electrician used a proper RCD tester and did not rely on any multimeter readings.  Does not matter how small or how few sockets you have, they can all kill. At least you have had a "competent person" look at your works.



Yes, I had a proper certificate based on the testing he did (after he checked regs). I only used multimeter to test cable connections before hitting the RCD test button. I did follow victrons advice to a tee though.

I'm mentioning about one socket at the time as I read somewhere when it comes to Honda eu2000i gens and inverters on the whole that you should only use one 230v connected powered device at a time. But when you connect more than one by using a multi socket to the gen'/inverter and then use more than one device etc...at the same time, then safety is decreased. 

But yes you are right. I'm going to shut up now.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

The Electrical Installation Condition Report  ( this is the new name for the old Periodic Inspection ) is easy to follow there are set grades


C1   Danger present. Risk of injury. Immediate remedial 

C2   Potentially dangerous-urgent remedial action required” 

C3   Improvement recommended 


any on of these would result in a Failure so Quite simple to understand.

Alf




swiftcamper said:


> You are now giving the people that work for the local authorities the ability to even understand the results of an electrical safety check.
> We are looking after a small campsite at the moment and the local authority here is about as much use as a chocolate fire guard.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

*RCD  Self Test*

Whilst my Electrical tester has a ramp test and records the exact value of the RCD test trip current no one is going to spend  a thousand pounds on a tester.

One simple way anyone could test the RCD for peace of mind is as follows when on Hook Up ( best at home if you can )

Get a flexible lighting pendant with a BC lamp holder wire to a 13A plug but connect Neutral with the Earth to the plug Earth pin,  place a 15w 240v pygmy bulb (_ if you have a 10w lamp all the better 40mA )_ in the bulb holder and put in a socket and switch on   this should trip instantly as this will give a 60 to 70 mA leakage.
The trip should be rated at 30mA   It may be you trip the hook up RCD as well but then you know that works as well

Not exactly the correct test but this will tell you if the RCD works. If it Does not trip you need Help.

This will not replace an Electrical Test Report on your van A Periodic Test as stated on the Label near your Consumer Unit as required at least every 5 years or so will set you back at least £70 this is not a test done by a dealers as i know of no dealer with the Qualification to do so they can only do an Electrical Check which is all but useless you can do this better yourself.

Alf






shortcircuit said:


> Mr D
> 
> The button on an RCD only checks the mechanics of the unit.  Hopefully your electrician used a proper RCD tester and did not rely on any multimeter readings.  Does not matter how small or how few sockets you have, they can all kill. At least you have had a "competent person" look at your works.


----------



## Mr D (Jan 23, 2016)

Alf said:


> Whilst my Electrical tester has a ramp test and records the exact value of the RCD test trip current no one is going to spend  a thousand pounds on a tester.
> 
> One simple way anyone could test the RCD for peace of mind is as follows when on Hook Up ( best at home if you can )
> 
> ...




Thanks! That sounds like something I can do, i will try it. I'll get my hands on a 10w bulb and i'll have a rummage through the shed for an old lamp. I think I'll make what you said and keep it as a tool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 23, 2016)

Alf said:


> Whilst my Electrical tester has a ramp test and records the exact value of the RCD test trip current no one is going to spend  a thousand pounds on a tester.
> 
> One simple way anyone could test the RCD for peace of mind is as follows when on Hook Up ( best at home if you can )
> 
> ...



Just read this thanks alf you a leg end on your own lunch time.:wave:


----------



## Andyderbyshire (Jan 23, 2016)

How I see it is that you have 2 types of inverters 1 of which is a static inverter designed to have a permanent earth spike installed to obtain an earth and the 2nd is a mobile use inverter that has a neutral tapped earth to obtain an earth 
You could modify a static inverter by installing an rcd linking the earth and neutral at the rcd But this should be done by a qualified electrician that can also test the rcd tripping times
By the current electrical regulations all socket outlets should by rcd protected
I have read a post where the inverter mains earth has been connected to the vehicle chassis The concerns I have is that under fault conditions you will have mains voltage at the chassis and the 12 volt DC equipment connected to the chassis


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

You have this slightly wrong the static inverter is the one with the connection to the 240 volt electrical installation which by law is also bonded to the chassis so it's more convenient to connect the inverter bond to the chassis rather than go into the consumer unit.

Read post 54 and follow the link.

Alf





Andyderbyshire said:


> How I see it is that you have 2 types of inverters 1 of which is a static inverter designed to have a permanent earth spike installed to obtain an earth and the 2nd is a mobile use inverter that has a neutral tapped earth to obtain an earth
> You could modify a static inverter by installing an rcd linking the earth and neutral at the rcd But this should be done by a qualified electrician that can also test the rcd tripping times
> By the current electrical regulations all socket outlets should by rcd protected
> I have read a post where the inverter mains earth has been connected to the vehicle chassis The concerns I have is that under fault conditions you will have mains voltage at the chassis and the 12 volt DC equipment connected to the chassis


----------



## Andyderbyshire (Jan 23, 2016)

Had a look at the circuit diagram Alf and it shows the earth connection point connected to the 12volt negative internally As I see it that earth point is for a greater ground not the mains earth What my concerns where from a different post that I have seen where the chassis was earthed that could have been from the mains earth spike terminal


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 23, 2016)

Andy I suggest you look again I assume you are looking at the center tapped earth diagram if you read the notation it says inverter case connected to earth. 
You need the inverter case bonded to chassis to either enable the RCD to work on the  option 2 version  or to limit the shock value to 110v on the center tapped earth option 1 version

Alf




Andyderbyshire said:


> Had a look at the circuit diagram Alf and it shows the earth connection point connected to the 12volt negative internally As I see it that earth point is for a greater ground not the mains earth What my concerns where from a different post that I have seen where the chassis was earthed that could have been from the mains earth spike terminal


----------



## Andyderbyshire (Jan 23, 2016)

Alf said:


> Andy I suggest you look again I assume you are looking at the center tapped earth diagram if you read the notation it says inverter case connected to earth.
> You need the inverter case bonded to chassis to either enable the RCD to work on the  option 2 version  or to limit the shock value to 110v on the center tapped earth option 1 version
> 
> Alf



Just had a look at the notation and now corrected and clear cheers Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Inverter Instructions*

Following the interest in Inverters I have dug my 2 out now we never use then in the van but being on a Overhead Mains line we suffer a few power outages so use in the house to power portable lighting etc.

Anyway in theory if you have a inverter in the van if the inverter is not grounded i.e. connected to the chassis you should not get a mains shock as it is not a grounded Neutral supply,  so ï have tried this with my plastic 300w inverter and sure enough if ï hold the live output wire and touched an earthed point  I got no shock,   ( nose lit up though )   :mad2:


Now I tried this with the 600w one no shock as of yet but I picked it up to turn the switch off and got a shock, reading the instruction the metal case is connected to both the socket earth and neutral pins also the instructions say it must be grounded / connected to the chassis. So with this type if feeding the Van Mains supply it ought to be connected to the Chassis for the  Van RCD to work.
*The Most Important thing being Please Read The Instructions that comes with the inverter.
*

:danger:
When I started work at the Local Electricity Board there were no handy neon screwdrivers or mains testers the standard way for testing was wet your finger and give a slight touch not with the hand just one finger if it bit it was live, later as testing devices developed many of the older men still did not believe these devices they could be broken, they still used the finger test which I must admit ï still do  myself every now and again.

:blah:


----------



## Mr D (Jan 24, 2016)

I can't find lamp in shed, so I'm going to buy one.
I'm assuming if I go lower than 10w pigmy bulb and got a 5w pigmy bulb then that would be 20ma. To get 30ma I'd have to buy 7.5w pigmy bulb but 7.5w pigmy bulb may not exist. I don't want to get ahead of myself, I'll stick to 10w pigmy bulb, I'm just wondering whether I'm totally wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 24, 2016)

No you are on the right track a 30mA RCD will trip at anything over 24mA depending on make as long as you are making it trip you are OK if you have a 10 try that or better still get Mrs D to touch a live wire.


Alf





Mr D said:


> I can't find lamp in shed, so I'm going to buy one.
> I'm assuming if I go lower than 10w pigmy bulb and got a 5w pigmy bulb then that would be 20ma. To get 30ma I'd have to buy 7.5w pigmy bulb but 7.5w pigmy bulb may not exist. I don't want to get ahead of myself, I'll stick to 10w pigmy bulb, I'm just wondering whether I'm totally wrong.


----------



## Mr D (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm been trying to convince Mrs D for a while that wild camping is an electrifying experience; I just don't think she banked on actually being electrified. 

I'll just keep my distance from her and hope for the best.


----------

